# Laughing Ollie



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So, I got a new bed set for my bed, and I thought it looked pretty nice and all. But, Oliver got on it and thought it just looked hidious! He is just cracking up about it! Last time I ask him for an opinion on my interior decorating!! :roll: He's hysterical!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

LOL :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's a cute funny picture.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe cats just love to laugh at us when they want, don't they? :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

lol well cats aren't shy in letting us know how they feel. Great Picture


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's cute, but you realize you have to put that set away, don't you? :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL. He's just gonna have to deal with it!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ollie thinks you should have gone with something in a nice grey-and-black stripe... :wink:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Tell Oliver to see if he can pick out something better and see how good his taste is! :lol:


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

Ollie cracks me up. Does he ever sit in a normal position? I have never seen a cat that sits like that on a regular basis. I love him :)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm afraid Ollie is an exhibitionist!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nope, he finds a wall, and just sits up like a human.....he's a silly boy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's funny! But you'd better get him a pair of shorts or something. I'd hate to see him arrested by the kitty police!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

You know Heather, you may want to take him a bit more seriously. He may be laughing now, but his teeth sure look long and sharp!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

OH beleiveeeeeee me, I know how sharp they are....i wish they'd magically fall out!!!!


----------

